# Apache: NameVirtualHost und Alias



## ZodiacXP (23. Dezember 2009)

Hiho. Ich habe mehrere NameVirtualHost angelegt und diese sollen alle einen Alias enthalten:


```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName subdomain.domain.tld
  DocumentRoot "C:/hier"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName nocheine.domain.tld
  DocumentRoot "C:/dort"
</VirtualHost>

Alias /ali "C:/eigentlich"
<Directory "C:/eigentlich">
  Order Allow, Deny
  Allow from all
</Directory>
```

Nur leider kriege ich ein "403 Forbidden" wenn ich "nocheine.domain.tld/ali/" oder "subdomain.domain.tld/ali" aufrufe.

Was habe ich vergessen?

P.S. : die Verzeichnisse zum DocumentRoot haben ähnliche Directory-Direktiven wie die von "C:/eigentlich"
Es gibt keine .htaccess in den Verzeichnissen.


----------



## _Grubi (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie diese Option (DirectoryListing?) heißt, aber wenn keine Index-Datei existiert, dann wird i.d.R. eine Inhaltliste des Verzeichnisses angezeigt. Diese kann jedoch deaktiviert werden, was dann in einem 403 endet. Die error.log sollte das bestätigen oder den wirklichen Grund nennen.

Edit:
Kurz gegooglet:

```
Options +Indexes
```
Füge das doch mal deinen Directory's hinzu.


----------



## ZodiacXP (23. Dezember 2009)

Das ist komisch. Im Log wird tatsächlich verzeichnet, dass kein index angezeigt werden darf. Dabei befindet sich in dem Zielverzeichnis eine Indexdatei.

Bleibt das Problem, denn kein Verzeichnis soll ein Index liefern auf dem Server


----------



## _Grubi (23. Dezember 2009)

Befindet sich denn die Index-Datei in der Liste der zu verwendenden Index-Dateien (DirectoryIndex), falls keine Datei angegeben wurde? (verwirrender Satz^^)


----------



## ZodiacXP (23. Dezember 2009)

Klar  Deswegen ist es eine Indexdatei. Beziehungsweise genauer: "DirectoryIndex-Datei"


----------



## _Grubi (24. Dezember 2009)

Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.
Wenn
a) keine Inhaltsliste angezeigt werden soll, aber
b) eine index.html (o.Ä.) existiert, die auch
c) via DirectoryIndex als Index-Datei festgelegt ist,
dann kann es sich nur um ein Bug im Indianer handeln oder wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet^^.

Habe den Teil mit dem Alias gerade Lokal nachgebaut und hier funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Ich habe nur einen Fehler beim Starten bekommen, welcher dadurch verursacht wurde, dass nach dem Komma bei "Allow, Deny" ein Leerzeichen war.


----------

